# Greenville, SC - Gregg, M 10Yr., PTS Scheduled



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP THIS MATURE GUY! HE WILL BE PUT DOWN TODAY AT 2PM! 







[/img] 








[/img] 

I am on a cross post list from Greenville, sc and just received this updated list of dogs today. He was not on it yesterday or I would have started to work on him sooner. The last Urgent post I made was too late. She, Aspen, was put down that morning while the urgent pleas were going out.
I am e-mailing the volunteer at the shelter now to be sure he is still safe- at least for a few more hours.....

If there is anyone who can help, please let me know and I can work on getting a hold placed on him. Come on guys, he deserves a chance to live out the rest of his years in comfort with a loving touch that he may never have known. PLEASE!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

I was in such a hurry to get him up that I left out a few details. The shelter says he is 10, but I do not see it. Not much gray on his muzzle. His name is Gregg and he is an o/s. Maybe the information from the owner about his age was not reliable? Either way, I just wanted to say that this shelter works really hard to get some of the dogs saved. If it weren't for their dedication, I wouldn't have gotten this e-mail, granted it is short notice. They are doing their best to get the word out before these babies are put down.

Is there anyone who can help Gregg get out of here before his time is up today at 2pm? I am waiting for an e-mail back from the shelter. Paws are crossed for this guy.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

bump


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

I just got this reply- permission to crosspost-

Owner surrender—they didn’t have enough time for him or something. I work here—I am a rescue coordinator. He is sweet, likes other dogs, doesn’t mind cats that I know of. He is safe until 1 or 2 today.



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609



He only has until 1pm today- not 2!

Can anyone commit a place for this boy if I pull him?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

Someone please help this poor boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

He looks so sweet!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

Is there a rescue that would be willing to take him on or back up ShepsRgr8 if she pulls and fosters him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

Here's the original thread


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

EMAIL TO HOLD: Andrea/Tayrn [email protected]


TRANSPORT: These animals times are up. There are different ladies who transport. Please, e-mail them if you need help with.
[email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

He is still alive...but not much longer...
I have a friend at this shelter and she emailed me tonight pleading for him....


"Please. He is still alive but is getting very depressed. It isn't fair to him to hold him much longer. He is miserable and is suffering... "


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

"He is in Greenville but I can get him to Charleston, SC or Columbia, SC or any place in between if a good rescue will take him in. Please let me know what you come up with. Taryn is the main contact [email protected] but you can list me, too. 
Thanks for your help!"
[email protected] <[email protected]>

PLEASE ANYONE? He is in his last hours.....


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

bump for the poor baby


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

THis is heartbreaking. Poor soul.. I will pray for an angel dear boy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

CONTACT TAYRN [email protected] (Greenvillecounty.org) or 864-467-3951

Does anyone know of a place (temp or perm) for this boy? PLEASE HURRY and let me or Taryn know as soon as possible!!!!!! His name is Greg and he doesn't have much time!!!!!!!!!!!

Permission to pass this around to anyone who can help him ASAP!

Thanks!

Mary Beth

H - 207-692-2430

C - 256-497-0036



Someone please save this old fellow, I was in there when his owner was turning him in JUST for herding his goats...said he was good with his cats, ate with his chickens and loved his grandkids, please don't allow him to die in the shelter. CONTACT TAYRN NOW [email protected] or 864-467-3951



Shelter says he is 'depressed being here, good with other dogs.'







Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

BUMP! Mary Ann, I got the same e-mail this morning. The shelter is trying hard to get him saved. They would not have held him this long past his PTS date if he were not a gentle old soul! Please- anyone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

bump for poor sweet Gregg.......


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

a friend of mine in Atlanta who has 20 in rescue has emailed Taryn...she does NOT need to take on another dog-but probably will. i heard from her at 1 pm today and she had emailed Taryn.
does anyone know his status as of 5 pm today?
pls email me off list
Tks
walton
....foster Mom to Ranger from Douglasville(2 weeks ago posting)
here he is...not purebred...but a lovie
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12009421


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

Trying to get that info for you


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

I understand from a cross post I got this afternoon that this guy has been adopted. It came from the shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

Always a good idea to confirm with shelter; tell them he is on the GS Rescue Board and we like to keep track of adopted vs. PTS; alot of times they just say "adopted" when they are PTS.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

"He was adopted! Thanks for being willing to help!
Sue Sweeney"


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

My cross post distribtion list that I receive on a daily basis is highly respected in SC. Behind the the scenes I was also working to get him out of this shelter.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

That's correct Anna........what a wonderful rescue angel must have been out there. Sue was willing to take him....she talked w/ taryn and he's safe!
walton


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Greenville, SC 10 yo M GSD PTS date 10/2/08 Today!*

YAY! I got the e-mail cross post that he is safe as well. He was adopted yesterday. WOOHOO! I am so happy for Gregg! What a happy ending!


----------

